# IMD - Imdex Limited



## drmb (27 January 2007)

I hold Imdex which is a company supplies mining/resource related equipment such as "Drilling Products and Services company, dedicated to becoming a significant global player in supplying Drilling Products and Services to the Mining, Oil and Gas, Water well, Horizontal Directional Drilling and Civil industries." etc more on http://www.imdex.com.au/

Has a nice chart and pays (small) div. From www.getapgraph.com rather machine-like descirption as follows:

SHORT TERM COMMENTARY: 
IMDEX LIMITED [Thursday 25 Jan. 2007]: fell by -1.09% last day from AUD 0.92 to AUD 0.91. . In the last 10 days the price of IMDEX LIMITED has been rising in a total of 6 out of 10 days, and is up by 8.33% over the past 2 weeks. Volume fell last day along with the stock which actually is a good sign as volume should follow the stock. Last day the tradingvolume fell by -1 653 921 shares and in total there was bought and sold 656 560 shares for approx. AUD 597 470. 

3 MONTH TREND  
IMDEX LIMITED lays the middle of a wide and strong rising trend on short term and further rise within the trend is signalized. Given the current short term trend the stock is expected to rise 20.1% during the next 3 months and with 90% probability hold a price between AUD 0.97 and AUD 1.15 at the end of this period. 
Support/Resistance 
Support 1:  AUD 0.90  Resistance 1:  AUD 0.91  
Support 2:  AUD 0.87  Resistance 2:  AUD 0.92  
Support 3:  AUD 0.79  Resistance 3:  AUD 0.93


----------



## mmmmining (27 January 2007)

*Re: IMD*

A correction is due. $0.80-0.85 should be a good entry point.


----------



## drmb (28 January 2007)

*Re: IMD*



			
				mmmmining said:
			
		

> A correction is due. $0.80-0.85 should be a good entry point.




Yup, if it moves below 0.85 I'll top up again.


----------



## mmmmining (28 March 2007)

*Re: IMD*



drmb said:


> Yup, if it moves below 0.85 I'll top up again.




I did not get chance to do it and totally forget about this one. But I managed to get some a few days ago after the placement. The SP recovered well.

This company might ride the resources boom better that resources stock, with at least above average performance. But the ride might be much enjoyable.


----------



## UraniumLover (12 April 2007)

I bought some of these today. Had a strong buy in the Fin recently and after looking at the graph which hardly had a dent feb correction and good growth rate looks impressive. Supporting the mining industry which will remain strong for a while so safe. Should fit in nicely with BKN. Not bad for a non uranium share.


----------



## Serpie (13 April 2007)

Got in a few weeks ago at $1.11 for exactly the same reasons UL. 
If only they were all this easy!
Long may the current trend continue.


----------



## UraniumLover (13 April 2007)

Serpie said:


> Got in a few weeks ago at $1.11 for exactly the same reasons UL.
> If only they were all this easy!
> Long may the current trend continue.




Yes. Too easy. I don't even worry about shares like bkn and imd. Have far more worries over shares like pnn, mtn, wmt etc due to volatility. 
Companies that provide services to mining industry are great.
Anyone know of any others that fit in this category and have just as impressive graphs and growth rates? I want in :blover: imd bkn ... :blover:


----------



## Serpie (13 April 2007)

UL,

Hadn't heard of BKN, but had a quick look, and looks pretty good. Current chart looks like one of those "golden crossing" thingys, so might be a good couple of weeks ahead.

Another solid day for IMD. I'll take 1-2% per day all year long thanks.


----------



## imajica (13 April 2007)

check out WDS - Walter Diversified Services

listed late last year at $1.50 and now at $2.29

services the mining industry

no rapid gains just nice steady rise over a few months

Note: I don't hold but would if I had any spare cash


----------



## Serpie (15 April 2007)

Cheers Imajica,

I've started looking at WDS after it's coverage in the last couple of issues of Smart Investor. They seem to like it.

Look to be similar in sector and peformance to IMD, and have the added advantage of activity in the irrigation field.


----------



## UraniumLover (16 April 2007)

MND and TSE. Fund Managers love these two shares from my research.
Looking at the graphs, they're outstanding. Both making excellent profits and are diversified within mining industy and other similar industries as well 
Hard to go past them.


----------



## Serpie (17 April 2007)

Cheers UL,
Will check them out.


----------



## imajica (15 May 2007)

On 11 May 2007 ANZ Banking Group Limited took a stake of 5.07%.
 On the same day ING Australia Holdings took a 5.03 %. 
On THE SAME DAY IMD picked up a huge Canadian Patent.

large insto interest in IMD

read their latest report - each quarter they keep increasing revenue and profit

a solid growth stock which is reaping the rewards of the mining boom

as always DYOR


----------



## drmb (17 May 2007)

Ann - ANZ ceased to be substantial sharholder. However, doesn't seem to have affected sp 12:26 Sydney Time, Thursday, 17 May 2007 IMD 1.580 1.595 1.580 +0.040 1.560 1.630 1.540 235,407 
I hold very happily in  my smsf


----------



## drmb (17 May 2007)

I should clarify post above since I should have added that ANZ actually did not sell any shares because it was made aware 14/05/2007 that the IMD increased issued shares by 9 mil 07/05/2007, which resulted in ANZ ceasing to be a substantial holder. IMD finshed today up 0.10 at 1.640. It forms a nice trifecta with TRS and TCQ


----------



## pedro64 (12 June 2007)

"Imdex acquires Canadian drill manufacturer for $3.5m"

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en...acquires-Canadian-drill-manufacturer-for-3-5m


----------



## drmb (13 August 2007)

IMD seems down with no news! From high of 1.68 in late May now seems to be barely able to hold 1.20. Any tech analysis would be appreciated
IMD 1.200 1.215 1.200 -0.090 1.210 1.240 1.150 598,720


----------



## Lachlan6 (25 August 2007)

Gday drmb. Was listening to the audio Boardroom and came across (IMD). Like this from both a fundamental and technical position currently. I will enter if it can break through that 50% level shown around $1.32. Possibly completed a wave 4 corrective phase, and now look for a new impulsive wave up which would be shown with 5 subdivided waves. Very good opportunity at these levels it seems.


----------



## drmb (25 August 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday drmb. Was listening to the audio Boardroom and came across (IMD). Like this from both a fundamental and technical position currently. I will enter if it can break through that 50% level shown around $1.32. Possibly completed a wave 4 corrective phase, and now look for a new impulsive wave up which would be shown with 5 subdivided waves. Very good opportunity at these levels it seems.




Thanks for the post, it is very reassuring. I held all the way down and was going to top up again but was a bit wussy, but have been buying in since 90c. I thought that the recent report was good. Broker's report here if interested http://www.imdex.com.au/default.asp?V_DOC_ID=941 amd excerpt attached


----------



## drmb (25 September 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday drmb. Was listening to the audio Boardroom and came across (IMD). Like this from both a fundamental and technical position currently. I will enter if it can break through that 50% level shown around $1.32. Possibly completed a wave 4 corrective phase, and now look for a new impulsive wave up which would be shown with 5 subdivided waves. Very good opportunity at these levels it seems.




Don't have the charting skills but it seems to be going in the right direction. 

Near to close today was up about 4c (after auction up 5.5c to 1.52)


----------



## drmb (28 September 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday drmb. Was listening to the audio Boardroom and came across (IMD). Like this from both a fundamental and technical position currently. I will enter if it can break through that 50% level shown around $1.32. Possibly completed a wave 4 corrective phase, and now look for a new impulsive wave up which would be shown with 5 subdivided waves. Very good opportunity at these levels it seems.




Lachlan - not sure if you followed up on this one. It now has taken out 1.60 again with a few good trading days closing today 1.640 up +0.120  with vol 829,056, this on news of global alliance with Sandvik, "significant revenue increases" (does that mean profit?)

Ann -----

IMDEX FORMS GLOBAL ALLIANCE WITH SANDVIK MINING AND CONSTRUCTION
Statement by I F Burston, Chairman, Imdex Limited Imdex Limited (Imdex)(ASX Code: IMD) is pleased to announce that it has executed a major global distribution agreement with Sandvik Mining and Construction, a division of the Sandvik Group (www.sandvik.com) for the supply of down hole instrumentation and drilling fluids & chemicals.
This distribution agreement will generate significant revenue over a number of years and augments the strategy of ensuring Imdex becomes a significant global company in providing products and services to the mineral, energy, water well and civil industries.
Sandvik is a world-leading provider of equipment and solutions for mineral exploration, underground mining, surface mining and specific areas of the construction industry such as quarrying and tunneling. Today, Sandvik Mining and Construction employs over 12,000
employees in 130 countries.
The alliance agreement is also further evidence of Imdex’s market leading technology, particularly in the down hole instrumentation area. The acquisitions of Reflex, Chardec and Flexit and a commitment to ongoing research and development will further add to Imdex’s market leadership in technology for the minerals, energy, water well and civil industries
globally.


----------



## drmb (11 October 2007)

Not too sure if it is correk etikit to post to yourself. Oh well! This is one of my most consistent performers in my SMSF, with 52 week 0.68 to 1.755. Now trading at all time high. I know I am overweight with this at 14%+ in my shares portfolio but it just keeps going up! Check out the MACD, look at the RSI!!! DYOR of course.


----------



## hypnotic (12 October 2007)

IMD is going really strong!!
up 5.7% again today!! All time high...
Ex Div date is on Monday 15th will we see a pull back???


----------



## drmb (19 October 2007)

hypnotic said:


> IMD is going really strong!! up 5.7% again today!! All time high... Ex Div date is on Monday 15th will we see a pull back???




No pull back.. Clossed 1.99 up 0.125 which is +6.7%. The market likes the AGM report, and the announcements it would seem.


----------



## hypnotic (19 October 2007)

drmb said:


> No pull back.. Clossed 1.99 up 0.125 which is +6.7%. The market likes the AGM report, and the announcements it would seem.




Very very happy with this one.. looks like a fantastic run even after EX DIV. Great long term hold, it has just been going up up and up...

*holder of IMD

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## drmb (6 November 2007)

These guys seem to be parabolic except it keeps on going. closed today at 2.17 up 0.170 (+8.50%) on news of another aquisition. That's nearly 100% in 8 or so weeks. I hold in SMSF - would like chartists views please, thanks.


----------



## snakeeyes (30 December 2008)

Hi all,

Just wondering of peoples thoughts on Imdex? Should they be sitting at these levels for much longer? Can much be expected in the next 2 years? (I have held a small parcel of shares for sometime now and don't think it would be worth selling).

Thanks.


----------



## Miner (17 October 2009)

This thread is a longer for 10 months
Any one here to give some heads up on 46% loss by the company. THe presentation is sugar coated as if investors are real stupid to see thy may be having some deal

DNH and currently searching for information
Ian Burston resigned - bad sign


----------



## Ferret (17 December 2010)

Very quiet thread.  IMD has been in a nice trend for the last few months.  

I thought today's announcement of an acquisition might have put a dampener on things.  Instead its up 6.5% at present.  Can't figure that, but I'm holding so not unhappy.


----------



## Ferret (7 July 2011)

Still trending nicely.  Anyone else follow this one?


----------



## Cam Steele (8 July 2011)

Following and holding it. Been running on its 52 week highs for the past couple of days and risen 7%. Really like the look of them and they have some great prospects. Few brokers are saying it will go to around $2.60 at the moment.


----------



## Ferret (10 March 2012)

$2.60 is gone.  Interesting to see if resistance at 2.76 can be broken now.


----------



## gordini (20 March 2012)

Been on this one since  33c. and have confidence that $3.00 is not far away.


----------



## Ferret (30 March 2012)

gordini said:


> Been on this one since  33c. and have confidence that $3.00 is not far away.




Wasn't far at all.  See if it can hold above now.

And nice pick up at 33.  That was just about the bottom.


----------



## CharlieShort (2 April 2012)

Anyone with any idea re the big SP jump today?


----------



## drmb (9 April 2012)

CharlieShort said:


> Anyone with any idea re the big SP jump today?



Been O/s a while and have held this since <$1 even through GFC in my smsf.  Any gurus out there know why it has gone up 30% this year? Can it because of expression of confidence in SEH?


----------



## beatthemarket (20 June 2012)

They are leveraged to exploration expenditure, putting them at the front of the development curve.  Small to mid cap miners have accounted for around 50% of global mineral exploration expenditure in recent years, but juniors are highly dependent on equity markets to raise funding.  Given the current climat it is reasonable to expect exploration expenditure to come under pressure given recent equity market volatility.  Despite this, in our view, they are moderately oversold and we see some upside from current levels. IMD has a strong pipeline of new products, which we expect will help cushion some of the impact of a downturn in exploration spend. However, the full impact of these new products will not be felt until 2H13.


----------



## peter2 (26 September 2013)

After a pretty poor 1.5 yrs for IMD investors price seems to be forming a bottom reversal setup. 

I read that management is trying to diversify into the oil/gas sector after experiencing significant reduction in revenues from their mining services. 

The weekly chart (not shown) is in a down trend but a reversal 123L pattern has formed.
The daily chart shows that price is near a prior high and that demand is accumulating (indicated by a rising TMF).  
Break out traders may like to place this one in their watch lists.


----------



## tinhat (27 September 2013)

peter2 said:


> After a pretty poor 1.5 yrs for IMD investors price seems to be forming a bottom reversal setup.
> 
> I read that management is trying to diversify into the oil/gas sector after experiencing significant reduction in revenues from their mining services.
> 
> ...




Nice chart. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## notting (30 December 2014)

Why so happy?
I see nothing!:dunno:


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2014)

notting said:


> Why so happy?
> I see nothing!:dunno:




I'm actually thinking of having a nibble, they seem to be moving on from a drilling support service, to a holistic drilling, sample analysis, model.
I held them years ago and today re visited them, if there is a short sharp down, I'll be in.
Just my opinion, but exploration drilling can only be deferred for so long, known resources get depleted.


----------



## notting (18 October 2016)

Heads up.
Someone is confident!



> advises  that  it  has  received commitments for a placement of in the order of 4.2 million shares at A$0.55 per share, representing the  shortfall  from  the  recently  announced Share  Purchase  Plan




Why is this notable? Well it's trading at 51.5 cents! 
It's not often you see a SSP placement above the market price, especially when it failed in the book build!


----------



## sptrawler (3 September 2018)

notting said:


> Heads up.
> Someone is confident!
> 
> 
> ...



Well they've doubled, still don't seem to be doing anything exceptional, I guess exploration will continue to pick up.
Do you think it is worth a re visit notting?


----------



## notting (3 September 2018)

sptrawler said:


> Well they've doubled



You've probably answered your own question with that.
If this 200B tariff of Trumps gets activated, we may see a major market correction after the mid terms, so it's time for caution, for the moment.


----------



## sptrawler (5 September 2018)

notting said:


> You've probably answered your own question with that.
> If this 200B tariff of Trumps gets activated, we may see a major market correction after the mid terms, so it's time for caution, for the moment.



I kind of agree but, in W.A a lot of exploratory drilling is going on, metal prices on the up and unknown reserves.
I think I'll throw a bit of money in the tin. lol
Billy's going to get rid of franking credits, so we might as well punt on capital gains.


----------



## sptrawler (2 October 2018)

notting said:


> You've probably answered your own question with that.
> If this 200B tariff of Trumps gets activated, we may see a major market correction after the mid terms, so it's time for caution, for the moment.



Notting, do you still think the correction is the go, because I think things are really hotting up in the W.A resources sector. Which will mean a lot of drilling, I'm really thinking of a dabble, what's your take on them?
Jeez I hope I'm not interfering in your holiday.


----------



## greggles (4 October 2018)

Imdex starting to look like a potential breakout. Up 10.33% today to $1.335 and closing in on resistance at $1.35.

The catalyst for today's move appears to be the Chairman's Address to Shareholders that was announced today which, as one might expect, was positive and optimistic in tone.


----------



## sptrawler (28 December 2018)

Hoping good results from drilling.


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2018)

https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wires/imdex-what-the-market-missed


----------



## sptrawler (1 April 2019)

Hoping for a bounce, due to being over sold. Also increased exploration may improve bottom line.
Ever the optimist.


----------



## Miner (5 April 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Hoping for a bounce, due to being over sold. Also increased exploration may improve bottom line.
> Ever the optimist.



Have been observing IMD with a hope for a bounce.
But noticed the following small things happened.

Director sold 250000 shares @$1.17 on 7 March  https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190307/pdf/4438sl6y939cv6.pdf ,
IFL sold out on 25 Feb, https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190225/pdf/442yd1vkww78y1.pdf and bought on 1 April (Fool'Day)  https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190401/pdf/443y8f4926bv0c.pdf .
The company was seeking for an Engineering Manager's position only to advise candidates today that due to some internal reasons, they have postponed the plan to appoint this leadership role (you could ask why and what was the sudden change - this was not a tradesperson or admin assistant's role). Since 1 April the SP is trickling down south.
Do not hold and on the sideline to watch such changes. Euroz presentation company presented a positive case https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190314/pdf/443ghhm7zcqv11.pdf
Purely speculative reasons - is the drilling bringing something market got a sniff right or wrong ?


----------



## sptrawler (5 April 2019)

Miner said:


> Have been observing IMD with a hope for a bounce.
> But noticed the following small things happened.
> 
> Director sold 250000 shares @$1.17 on 7 March  https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190307/pdf/4438sl6y939cv6.pdf ,
> ...



Yes I don't understand why the share price is sliding, probably because I bought a couple of days ago. But with nickel starting to move and the lithium exploration strong also a fairly robust balance sheet I'm ever hopefull.
The other thing that is interesting is the drilling method, that they are trailing, if successful it improves productivity 30%, which is considerable.
https://www.australianmining.com.au/news/imdex-receives-option-to-purchase-flexidrill/
Page 15 of the presentation you posted says the trails have been successful, so it should become commercial.
But I have been wrong on numerous occasions. lol


----------



## Miner (7 April 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Yes I don't understand why the share price is sliding, probably because I bought a couple of days ago. But with nickel starting to move and the lithium exploration strong also a fairly robust balance sheet I'm ever hopefull.
> The other thing that is interesting is the drilling method, that they are trailing, if successful it improves productivity 30%, which is considerable.
> https://www.australianmining.com.au/news/imdex-receives-option-to-purchase-flexidrill/
> Page 15 of the presentation you posted says the trails have been successful, so it should become commercial.
> But I have been wrong on numerous occasions. lol



I must confess, I am not a holder but looking for opportunity. I have a problem here.
Imdex headquarter is on the same postcode where I live and literally 3 km away. Charity begins at home, so I have never thought highly of the company hence when it was far less than a dollar, still, I could not convince myself of buying it. Now I still have a similar dilemma. So in short, I could be subjective and biased to put money on IMD. But I am whimsical and do not listen to me. The only thing I am consistent of having 33 years married life


----------



## rnr (7 April 2019)

Just a couple of observations noted on the chart.


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 April 2019)

rnr said:


> View attachment 93603
> 
> Just a couple of observations noted on the chart.



#2c #ideas #study 

my only chatty-concern is that the 13 week money flow confirms the current sell-side
if you take the RSI as a false positive, with the logic that, the recent tiny swing north alleviated the current sell pressure maybe the (dependent the rating) RSI merely reflects the start of the next leg down which would lack the same energy as previously printed, keeping in mind RSI is contextual and divergences are never absolute until price proves it out

we can also see there is no divergence in two accum/distribution signals, so even tho the volume was heavy we can postulate that that volume is capitulation volume clearly on the sell side so even tho someone had to be buying all that volume they maybe extremely longterm players whoa re not concerned about the extra % price may travel in the interim (which could mean 1 or 2 1/4's)
the 13week money flow dipping below zero suggests deep pockets still exiting, so maybe we need to view the RSI and other indicators on a different time scale (weekly/monthly for any tell-tale signs) and the most recent down bar weekly basis is a confirmative/contiuation bar, almost zero tale, there is a gap at 80/81 likely to get filled

this implies that the RSI at -20 is prompting a short-term bid on extremity just as it did the prior (equal low), a traders run versus a an investors cue is still suggested by the construct - that gap is the furffy
plus one final thought, friday did not see a rush to get in on the 'double bottom' which did not create a longtail as it has in the previous swings
in the hourly view there is no significant divergence




data:incrediblecharts.com


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 April 2019)

see the hourly chart - something did change in that the pump and sell-into game appears to be different, so there is a change but that gap suggests the longterm move is not yet at hand

......at least you know where your immediate risk level is


----------



## Miner (7 April 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> see the hourly chart - something did change in that the pump and sell-into game appears to be different, so there is a change but that gap suggests the longterm move is not yet at hand
> 
> ......at least you know where your immediate risk level is



@Joules MM1 
Thanks for your both postings and the chart.
On your first posting with the chart it appears you are reading a bullish trend. But did not understand what you meant by the second posting. Would you mind to explain a bit more?
Cheers 


Joules MM1 said:


> see the hourly chart - something did change in that the pump and sell-into game appears to be different, so there is a change but that gap suggests the longterm move is not yet at hand
> 
> ......at least you know where your immediate risk level is


----------



## sptrawler (7 April 2019)

Im still trying to understand charts, but appreciate your positive sentiment.


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 April 2019)

Miner said:


> @Joules MM1
> Thanks for your both postings and the chart.
> On your first posting with the chart it appears you are reading a bullish trend. But did not understand what you meant by the second posting. Would you mind to explain a bit more?
> Cheers




on a much larger time frame maybe there's a bullish case, short term too many signals suggest a low is not printed or at least needs a confirmation, the accum/distribution signals are pointing south, both TMF 21day and 13week are pointing south, in the hourly chart the modus has been to bid up price and that strength has allowed pro to sell into the strength .....

i'm saying if the cue to buy is based on a double bottom and a daily divergent rsi then compared to all other data points the risk is elevated, even tho, this could a game for deep pockets to flush out weak longs, which i doubt 
..as i said we can discount the interpretation of the rsi if we view it as only relative todate, price still needs to confirm the rsi has value (this is the basic reason not to use the rsi as it filters backwards)


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 April 2019)

in the chart where i do a "count" on the leg that has led to a double bottom (unconfirmed) i have shown that there is a case for that construction to be a valid first leg up, so, for that idea  to fall apart price merely has to be 1c below the double bottom and it contextualises that construct as part of the overall overlapping chop south, this at least gives a clean risk level that is as close as one can ask for

so if we were to consider a buy at the open, our risk, based on the previous close, is the best you can ask for without hedging


----------



## Miner (7 April 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> in the chart where i do a "count" on the leg that has led to a double bottom (unconfirmed) i have shown that there is a case for that construction to be a valid first leg up, so, for that idea  to fall apart price merely has to be 1c below the double bottom and it contextualises that construct as part of the overall overlapping chop south, this at least gives a clean risk level that is as close as one can ask for
> 
> so if we were to consider a buy at the open, our risk, based on the previous close, is the best you can ask for without hedging



Many thanks mate for the updates.


----------



## sptrawler (9 April 2019)

Miner said:


> Many thanks mate for the updates.



Here is a presentation explaining the new drill heads.

https://research.commsec.com.au/Loa...0NzUtNDM1S0w1MzRPMDdUOThOVFRMVExISThGMlUifQ==

Also of interest IMO, is FMR investments, selling down around the $1.20 mark and buying back in at .95c. Maybe they see that as the trading range?


----------



## sptrawler (9 April 2019)

Sorry about that link, here is another to the same presentation.

https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/IMD/02094475.pdf


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 April 2019)

with the breakdown to minimum level price can travel and maintain the bullish view, that gap below is looking attractive, it would need to display a flattening (at worse) or inclining (preferred) money flow 13week basis, the downchannel remains firmly intact, PM's are on a downhill slope in the background so that sentiment is not helping the bullish case, fair enough to guess that in a perfect storm a low swing in PM's + a close of the gap + a break of the channel roof would be the cue to look at this vehicle as oversold if we treat all fundamental aspects as being equal to discount(ed) opportunity

#patiencerequired

i have always disregarded triple bottoms, that is, an exact price that occurs, in the same direction, 3 times to the cent where that triple bottom can be called a significant swing, i've never seen that eventuate into a rotation to a new trend (to the cent!) -  decision to exit on a .925 break is a fair call if the idea that the difference in available script at .925 versus  .810 (+/-) would both save capital and allow "breathing" time to re-evaluate ..it is a considerable % difference, may not happen, but, given this weeks action and the ongoing structure of current trend - worth considering

the RSI is now pointing to a secondary divergent higher low - upon a third higher low with a lower low in the daily price we can consider that 3rd HL (if it prints) a decent prompt to look deeper inside the lower  timeframes for additional RSI cues to avoid daily false positives

keep in mind price can over-swing thru fundamental value for a stock that has built up negative sentiment,  still, requires the answer to the question of who is buying all that selling, when does the price become burglary to bargain ?

a single whack-a-mole day can rotate trend, some volatility is required to show an aggressive move by deep pockets to get in while weak money flees, thus far that's not apparent

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/attachments/imd-daily-ratios-rsi-070419-png.93606/

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/attachments/imd-houry-ideas-070419-png.93605/

#chatty2cworth


----------



## sptrawler (11 April 2019)

Thanks for the info Joules, I obviously jumped in too early 99c, so hopefully I don't get burnt. Having said that the balance sheet and business model appears pretty resilient, so here is hoping.


----------



## Joules MM1 (16 April 2019)

another way to look at this, if you were short the stock this would be the biggest fattest reason to cover

not a top presentation of the point, but, look at the bottom panel, the 15minute, 60minute and current unfinished daily are in agreement


----------



## Joules MM1 (16 April 2019)

in the "swings to beat" represent most recent levels that the current bounce needs to take out to eliminate the same downside structure, take those and resistance diminishes substantially

2c


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 April 2019)

breaking the cited 1.047's while not a pattern break-out it is a ratio break-out (meaning you've exceeded previous price swings that brought in sellers

we need to see price close above 1.047's

edit: we should also see a change on how the stock transacts as the short-term swings that allowed the stock to be used as a liquidity vehicle for day traders has become (?) a longerterm/investment vehicle .....again...
we should expect to see commensurate 13week money flow travel thru and print above zero line
www.incrediblecharts.com


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 April 2019)

.990's thru 1.010's should get protected, maybe a cup n handle thing will print,  impulsive pattern today

very bully signals


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 April 2019)

that 13week attempted to lifted yet held out below zero and did not tick up on a major bid session, did not put the final tick in the buy box, we go back to protecting 99c level, currently that suggests the gap open below is likely to be filled before a new rotation north can commence

of course, it's purely one persons technical ideas


----------



## sptrawler (19 June 2019)

A couple of big buyers jumping in, Morgan Stanley and FMR, hopefully they know something I don't.


----------



## sptrawler (19 June 2019)

A very upbeat presentation from Imdex.

https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/IMD/02113698.pdf

Also another big buyer, MUFJ, topping up.


----------



## Miner (20 June 2019)

sptrawler said:


> A couple of big buyers jumping in, Morgan Stanley and FMR, hopefully they know something I don't.



You may laugh but tonight I just drove pass the IMD office in Balcatta road. Nothing exciting. Still the same.  But tomorrow ASX who knows? Already 4.29% up today. DNH


----------



## sptrawler (20 June 2019)

Miner said:


> You may laugh but tonight I just drove pass the IMD office in Balcatta road. Nothing exciting. Still the same.  But tomorrow ASX who knows? Already 4.29% up today. DNH



I used to jog past their place, when it was across the road from the wool scourer in Jandakot, they have come a long way since then.


----------



## Miner (20 June 2019)

sptrawler said:


> I used to jog past their place, when it was across the road from the wool scourer in Jandakot, they have come a long way since then.



Now their office in Balcatta - north of the river. May be North of River will bring them some better values
DNH


----------



## peter2 (21 June 2019)

The IMD price has been in an ugly corrective pattern for over one year. Price is now going sideways with clear resistance at 1.10. It may need more time before breaking out, perhaps another test at the 1.00 level. If that holds, it'll be another HL and even more bullish.


----------



## sptrawler (25 June 2019)

peter2 said:


> The IMD price has been in an ugly corrective pattern for over one year. Price is now going sideways with clear resistance at 1.10. It may need more time before breaking out, perhaps another test at the 1.00 level. If that holds, it'll be another HL and even more bullish.




I don't know what you did Peter, but the price has jumped 10% in the last couple of days, it would be nice if it keeps running. lol
It has broken the $1.10 resistance line, at last, I wonder if there is a takeover in the air? They have a lot of intellectual property, in a niche market, here's hoping. 

I do hold.


----------



## peter2 (25 June 2019)

While it's nice to identify a BO opportunity before it breaks out , price is not clear of the corrective channel. The channel is quite wide (~0.30) so we won't be sure we're in a new impulsive move higher until price gets above 1.40.


----------



## Joules MM1 (25 June 2019)

13week TMF has made a shallow trough above zero, that's a cue that there are trend makers in the mix
https://www.incrediblecharts.com/stock_screener/stock_screen_twiggs-money-flow.php
https://www.incrediblecharts.com/indicators/twiggs_money_flow.php


----------



## sptrawler (27 June 2019)

With the new activity on their share register, I'm hoping for some share price action.


----------



## sptrawler (28 June 2019)

Up another 10c today, that is 30% this week, just my luck, the tipping starts tomorrow.


----------



## Miner (28 June 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Up another 10c today, that is 30% this week, just my luck, the tipping starts tomorrow.



Have you tipped ?
Good luck then. I want you to win the tip and then purchase will rise too


----------



## sptrawler (28 June 2019)

Miner said:


> Have you tipped ?
> Good luck then. I want you to win the tip and then purchase will rise too



Never, I repeat never, back me I'm the worlds worst Jonah. Everything I touch turns to $hit.
That's why I want the Duck, Boggo, Peter etc, to teach me how to trade, me gut feelings, only prove my gut hates me too.


----------



## Miner (28 June 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Never, I repeat never, back me I'm the worlds worst Jonah. Everything I touch turns to $hit.
> That's why I want the Duck, Boggo, Peter etc, to teach me how to trade, me gut feelings, only prove my gut hates me too.



Dont stress mate. Enjoy the weekend and the new FY. 
Every gets some 'thing' on their investment. That includes Buffett too.
So think believing of your instinct and of course from the experts you mentioned.
Cheers


----------



## sptrawler (25 July 2019)

Did Imdex have a double bottom on June 4th? They certainly are starting to look better, some of their new drilling heads have successfully passed independent testing. I do hold.

https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/IMD/02125778.pdf


----------



## Miner (25 July 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Did Imdex have a double bottom on June 4th? They certainly are starting to look better, some of their new drilling heads have successfully passed independent testing. I do hold.
> 
> https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/IMD/02125778.pdf



I am guessing by 18th August when they would declare their annual result, we have to patiently wait and see. so far the trend is positive.
I am not competent to analysis the double bottom of the chart and make comment. A few months back did not understand charts and trying to understand now (and liking too. But there are great gurus on chart specially @tech/a, @peter2 , @Boggo , @barney , @kennas , @greggles @So_Cynical and alike folks to make comments on the IMD chart.
Yes, I am holding and with 14% paper return over since I bought only a few months back, at this point, not complaining on IMD


----------



## peter2 (25 July 2019)

An updated chart of IMD is looking more bullish than it did when I last posted. I mentioned the large weekly corrective pattern (that's all the sloppy ups and downs between the sloping lines). Price has broken through the upper level and has been consolidating above the line. This is bullish. Buyers are now eating into the supply at 1.30 - 1.40 (old high). No doubt the next news will send price higher or lower if it disappoints.


----------



## Miner (25 July 2019)

peter2 said:


> An updated chart of IMD is looking more bullish than it did when I last posted. I mentioned the large weekly corrective pattern (that's all the sloppy ups and downs between the sloping lines). Price has broken through the upper level and has been consolidating above the line. This is bullish. Buyers are now eating into the supply at 1.30 - 1.40 (old high). No doubt the next news will send price higher or lower if it disappoints.
> View attachment 96370



simply awesome @peter2  - the quality of information, data-based and so prompt. Thanks a lot


----------



## Boggo (26 July 2019)

Nothing to add to peter2.
A breakout at or after a macd overlap would trigger my alert.
Initial tight stop at break of 1.16 until weekly stop catches up.

(Weekly chart - click to expand)


----------



## Miner (26 July 2019)

Boggo said:


> Nothing to add to peter2.
> A breakout at or after a macd overlap would trigger my alert.
> Initial tight stop at break of 1.16 until weekly stop catches up.
> 
> ...



Thanks, @Boggo for  a factual data based comment.
Hello @sptrawler - now you can not complain about your IMD holding.
Make sure to provide 20% of your profits from IMD equally to @Boggo and @peter2  before any other stakeholders arrive on the scene to enhance IMD price


----------



## willoneau (26 July 2019)

Hi Miner, IMD had an extremely large volume spike today, any thoughts on that?




If prices closes back inside box might be signs of exhaustion.


----------



## tech/a (26 July 2019)

Haven’t seen any other charts than those posted by
Pete @ Boggo but that very high volume bar looks
Awfully suspicious.
If it had blasted price through to a new high I would
View it completely differently.

But without that it looks a lot like supply selling into demand.
I’ll have a closer look.
I see 15 or so trades totalling 7 million or so shares between
1.29 and $1.315 price only moved .5c each parcel
I’m thinking supply taking opportunity.

If so I’d expect resistance to new highs.


----------



## Miner (5 August 2019)

The market has been slaughtered at large today. So I was watching IMD and understand how companies like this could sustain. Noticed IFL has shed twice it's holding on IMD.   https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190805/pdf/44775dsldjky3q.pdf - published on 5 Aug
mUFG increased its holding on the same day 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190805/pdf/44770l402gphfh.pdf

Morgan stanley reportedly moves fast and it has enhanced its holding on same day reported on 5 Aug
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190805/pdf/4476538dqdx80y.pdf


----------



## willoneau (5 August 2019)

Hi Miner , just looked at IMD noticed low volume on large range bar and closing on top of the box. So possible stopping volume i think but still learning about volume.


----------



## sptrawler (5 August 2019)

Miner said:


> The market has been slaughtered at large today. So I was watching IMD and understand how companies like this could sustain. Noticed IFL has shed twice it's holding on IMD.   https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190805/pdf/44775dsldjky3q.pdf - published on 5 Aug
> mUFG increased its holding on the same day
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190805/pdf/44770l402gphfh.pdf
> 
> ...




Yes miner I found that pretty interesting, IFL still has a major holding but Morgan Stanley and MUFG have really topped up, nearly at 11% each.
Between the three of them, it is over 25% of the company.


----------



## Miner (5 August 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Yes miner I found that pretty interesting, IFL still has a major holding but Morgan Stanley and MUFG have really topped up, nearly at 11% each.
> Between the three of them, it is over 25% of the company.



@sptrawler  and @willoneau
Under the circumstances, probably wait, watch and wink (whinge or wonder )  - 3 W basically


----------



## willoneau (5 August 2019)

Your holding IMD or looking to enter?


----------



## Miner (5 August 2019)

willoneau said:


> Your holding IMD or looking to enter?



I am holding (already declared my interest). Honestly, when I entered it was with lots of uncertainty on my mind and reading the reports basically than charting (not my strength).  It is positive but not even halfway compensating losses on NUH or MLX however .
Do you reckon time to add?


----------



## willoneau (5 August 2019)

Depending on daily or weekly ?
daily i would use todays bar as both the entry trigger and stop.
weekly i would do nothing until the close of friday.
PS, not trading it myself.


----------



## willoneau (5 August 2019)

Miner said:


> I am holding (already declared my interest). Honestly, when I entered it was with lots of uncertainty on my mind and reading the reports basically than charting (not my strength).  It is positive but not even halfway compensating losses on NUH or MLX however .
> Do you reckon time to add?



If your using mainly FA then improving your TA will definitely help especially with were to enter and exit.


----------



## willoneau (5 August 2019)

Miner said:


> I am holding (already declared my interest). Honestly, when I entered it was with lots of uncertainty on my mind and reading the reports basically than charting (not my strength).  It is positive but not even halfway compensating losses on NUH or MLX however .
> Do you reckon time to add?



I looked at MLX and on daily all i could see was going down. ( no idea how long ago you got in?)
NUH would have given me a small loss too (entry end april and stopped out mid may, if i had traded it)


----------



## sptrawler (19 August 2019)

Imdex full year results are out, the numbers look good, hopefully a longer term growth trend continues.
Revenue up 12%
EBITDA up 23%
NPAT up 31%
Operating cashflow up 121%

I do hold IMD

https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/IMD/02134680.pdf


----------



## sptrawler (3 September 2019)

Reduced today, now playing with winnings, will re enter on weakness.


----------



## Miner (6 September 2019)

Interesting research report from Bell Potter with a BUY note on IMD and price target $1.90.
Please find attached note


----------



## sptrawler (11 November 2019)

I might have to bite the bullet soon.


----------



## Miner (2 December 2019)

Miner said:


> Interesting research report from Bell Potter with a BUY note on IMD and price target $1.90.
> Please find attached note



BP predicted $1.90, regardless of the exciting news, the price closed a $1.65 today. Should we trust Bell Research - not me
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191202/pdf/44c6w3cl9t8s8b.pdf
Having said that IMD surprised me . Less than 6 months ago the price was less than half of today's price. What happened - now what will happen to the company under new CEO ?
Disclaimer - holding


----------



## barney (2 December 2019)

Miner said:


> Disclaimer - holding




Nice

What a Chart


----------



## finicky (18 February 2020)

IMD at $1.56

Imdex has put me through the wringer over the last decade but future's looking quite strong. New drilling tech that enhances productivity being trialled with multiple clients apace. Corevibe, Maghammer and Xtracta. Should boost revenues fy21. January was highest recorded month of revenue for Imdex and company clearly confident of a strong H2.
Disc: Held
Sentiment: worth a place on a mining services watchlist these days, imo. Don't know about the chart

Here's concluding remarks from 1H20 conference call:

Summary
Positioned to deliver attractive returns
• IMDEX has a strong financial platform generating recurring revenue, strong cash flow from
operations and increasing shareholder returns;
• We are outperforming market growth, largely due to our continued investment in R&D to
deliver market leading technologies;
• We are expanding market share and margins, driven by an unrivalled range of technologies
and the benefits of being the first mover to cloud-enabled instruments;
• We are building sustainable revenue and earnings growth – generated by our core business
and via product and market extension;
• IMDEX is an established global company with an ability to leverage our extensive client
network and achieve economies of scale; and
• We have a strong and disciplined leadership team with a successful track record of
developing and commercialising technologies.

Closing comments
IMDEX’s core business is performing well and through the introduction of a number of new,
patent protected technologies, the Company is poised to deliver substantial growth in revenue
and earnings in the coming years.
3 yr wkly


----------



## sptrawler (18 February 2020)

I've done quite well, buying in and selling out, they are very cyclical.IMO
Definitely a well run company and they have good drilling tech, but they don't seem to generate enough income from leasing or selling, just don't seem to be able to break into the big time IMO.
I have always thought a big contract drilling company would buy them out, but it may be that the leasing works better for them, rather than the R&D tied up with developing new equipment?
I will probably jump in again, if there is a dip.


----------



## finicky (27 February 2020)

IMD @ 1.63

I don't see IMD as being better than fair value right now but that does not take into account whether the company is set for a growth phase which is what they claim. In this environment though there might be a pullback in price making the shares attractive.
The interview is with the incoming CEO (current COO)  who talks about now being 100% focused on getting the newly acquired drilling tech: Maghammer and Corevibe, graduated from completed prototypes into commercial trials. Sounds like clients are jostling for it.


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2020)

finicky said:


> IMD @ 1.63
> 
> I don't see IMD as being better than fair value right now but that does not take into account whether the company is set for a growth phase which is what they claim. In this environment though there might be a pullback in price making the shares attractive.
> The interview is with the incoming CEO (current COO)  who talks about now being 100% focused on getting the newly acquired drilling tech: Maghammer and Corevibe, graduated from completed prototypes into commercial trials. Sounds like clients are jostling for it.




Yes this has been ongoing for a year or two, it has been going on that long I've been reluctant to jump back in.
The drilling technology sounds great, but it seems to be just lingering at the 'almost there' stage, the roll out seems to be indefinitely just around the corner.
Just my opinion.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 March 2020)

Haven't read the thread except for the last few.
Picked up some IMD this morning.
Will be happy to hold. 
The tech as discussed, I envisage will come to fruition soon enough.
Aus in a mining boom, and drillers mostly will keep going through this virus period.

F.Rock


----------



## sptrawler (26 March 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Haven't read the thread except for the last few.
> Picked up some IMD this morning.
> Will be happy to hold.
> The tech as discussed, I envisage will come to fruition soon enough.
> ...



At 80c I think they are good buying, that was my last entry price from memory, they have a good balance sheet and run a tight ship.
I would be buying, if there wasn't so many good buys around ATM.
If there is another leg down, I will probably have a nibble.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## finicky (26 March 2020)

*IMD* @ .83
I'm not buying it now personally because there's nothing in the chart yet to suggest a bottoming - that I can see anyway.

Doesn't mean it won't prove a good entry price when looking back in a couple of years. If buying I would be layering in my buys, buying a bit at a time. It does look cheap for an innovative tech company that just had a strong Dec Half and has $25m net cash. FY19 ROE = 12%,  current Price divided by fy19 book value = .83 ÷ .58 = 1.43 ... conservative share issuing history, the aforesaid cash, growing book value - cheap if you believe in the future. New M.D seems sharp.

I was trying to get to posting something today on IMD and CDA on the 'Good Stocks to Buy on the ASX' thread actually but I'm having trouble getting some thoughts together. I would have qualified my posts as "good stocks to keep a close eye on" though, not as immediate buys, as I don't feel the selling's over for either, jmo. Maybe it's just pessimism finally getting to me.

Held


----------



## sptrawler (26 March 2020)

finicky said:


> I would have qualified my posts as "good stocks to keep a close eye on" though, not as immediate buys, as I don't feel the selling's over for either, jmo. Maybe it's just pessimism finally getting to me.
> 
> Held




I am with you on the selling situation, we are in completely uncharted water with a major part of the economy shut down and no end in sight with regard the virus issue.
IMO it will all depend on the outcome of the shutdown, if the virus is cleared, blue sky.
If the virus restarts deep manure.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 March 2020)

All good, I realise that the bun fight isn't over yet..
Only picked up a small parcel, speculative sized.
The flexidrill tech I expect to be a good earner. 
Hopefully they get it ready for the pickup, whenever that is...
Actually made a small profit on a day trade today... not on this one though!
Cheers.

F.Rock


----------



## Padowan (27 March 2020)

Whilst not to related to any technical based system trade - the depth and breadth of shutdowns in exploration drilling across the mining industry has yet to show its impact on the sector.  Preventative measures for cv19 are bringing drilling activities in regional and remote areas to halt and is an overhang on near term earnings, don’t know whether this has been factored in to the current equity rout which seams agnostic to the underlying businesses and more of a sell now ask later phenomenon


----------



## frugal.rock (27 March 2020)

It's probably a good thing that I jumped off again this morning... had other things to do.
However, it's had a reasonable day and close?!
I did check back on it and noticed it was diverging away again from the markets. 
Interesting strong close...

Line on the chart is about where my trade out concluded... had to chase the price down to complete the trade though. (Note to self, sell on open jackass...)


----------



## finicky (6 April 2020)

IMD @ 81c
Key level to hold is 75c I suspect. An eventual break seems more likely than not to me despite the apparent fundamental strengths of the company - but its a watch and wait 
Reason I am posting on IMD is that I was browsing a pdf of Potters analysts' top picks for 2020 published in Dec 2019. Sort of fun reading it One of many picks was Imdex, sorry about the elongated format:
Hamish Murray
"Imdex (IMD)
IMDEX (IMD) is the market leader in 
downhole instrumentation solutions for 
mining exploration and development, 
with sales in 102 countries and the 
presence of an IMD product on ~70% 
of mineral drill sites globally. The 
company has been able to successfully 
leverage its end-to-end product suite, 
portfolio of intellectual property and 
market leading cloud-based platform 
to grow revenues faster than global 
exploration expenditure trends.
We believe 2020 is positioned to be a 
transformational year for IMD given: 
(1) the company had a record first 
quarter, driven by improving trading 
conditions globally and growing interest 
in its technologies; (2) momentum 
in capital raising, drilling data and 
structural factors such as the gold 
price, continue to point to a positive 
outlook for global exploration spend 
which should provide a tailwind; and, 
(3) material growth opportunities from 
four new technologies that in our view 
are not reflected in the current market 
valuation.
IMD has a net cash position, which 
provides the ability to increase the 
payout ratio over time and return 
capital to shareholders. We believe 
shareholders are exposed to robust 
FY20e growth in the core business, 
while certainty surrounding the pricing 
models and adoption rates of the 
four emerging technologies presents 
potential for material upside.
Buy, Target Price $1.62ps


----------



## finicky (26 May 2020)

Another confirmed trender today in the mining services, on a daily scale anyway ...
Held


----------



## finicky (25 June 2020)

IMD @ 1.06

That 'confirmed daily trend' I pointed to in the prior post didn't last long 
In fact it didn't last at all. Strange, Mitsubishi Financial Group (MUFG) declared a change of substantial holding today and I assumed that might throw light on the 10% drop in IMD's share price today but upon opening the announcement I see that MUFG has increased its holding recently.




A few days ago IMD put out a presentation for UBS that I thought was pretty good.
Held
Sentiment: Hold

6 Mth Dly


----------



## sptrawler (7 July 2020)

Imdex buys out AusSpec, which owns a spectural infra red interpretation system.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200707/pdf/44k9chhf9p9jx3.pdf

Sounds like a good move and should integrate well with Imdex business model.IMO


----------



## finicky (7 July 2020)

IMD @ $1.10

Announcement's got some buzz words: AI, SaaS, seamless integration, scaling

"“Every mine in the world makes decisions on the four components of rock knowledge – location, texture, grade and mineralogy.
Imdex's technology stack currently addresses three of these components and aiSIRIS satisfies the fourth – mineralogy."

Auspec already cash flow positive 4 years but won't become earnings accretive for IMD till year 2 or 3.

The market for the acquired aiSIRIS technology will suddenly expand through Imdex's global network as an integrated part of Imdex's service. Development of aiSIRIS should forge ahead with collaboration between the two staffs and Imdex's greater capital capacity.

A concern for me is the IMD equity portion of the deal. Wouldn't want that to be settled during the general market crash that I am expecting around September. It is $5.5m  worth of IMD shares to be issued, based on the 10 days volume weighted price of IMD prior to date of calculation. Pick the wrong time and that could be 4x as many shares issued than would be currently expected! It says "A$5.0m of the IMDEX shares will be issued on completion". And further down says "completion is expected to be effective .. late July 2020", so should be ok I hope.

7 July 2020

*IMDEX enhances real-time rock knowledge offering with strategic acquisition of AusSpec*

*Key Acquisition Benefits for IMDEX*

• aiSIRIS is a unique industry leading low-touch SaaS product with high barriers to entry;

• As a SaaS product, aiSIRIS delivers premium gross margins consistent with IMDEX’s strategy;

• aiSIRIS is a proven product ready to be scaled via IMDEX’s global distribution network;

• AusSpec co-founder Dr Sasha Pontual is the world-leading spectral mineralogy expert who has built an extensive spectral library over the past five years. Dr Pontual and other AusSpec personnel will join the IMDEX team;

• AusSpec enhances IMDEX’s rock knowledge offering with spectral mineralogy and AI technologies;

• aiSIRIS complements IMDEX’s existing In-Field GeoAnalysis solution and integrates with IMDEX geochemistry analysis software (IMDEX ioGAS™);

• AusSpec has well-established relationships with major resource companies

• Plus we get nice looking AusSpec founder Dr Sasha Pontual and her egg-head staff!






The New Zealand-based company AusSpec was co-founded by* Dr Sasha Pontual* – the world-leading spectral mineralogy expert – who has built an extensive spectral library over the past five years. Dr Pontual holds a PhD in Geology and Remote Sensing. She has more than 30 years’ experience in the application of spectral data to mining and exploration and her vision ‘has always been to make spectral geology available to all geologists.’

Dr Pontual and her team commenced development of aiSIRIS – *Artificial Intelligence Spectral InfraRed Interpretation System* – in 2013. Since then, the *third-generation SaaS product* has processed over 2 million spectra on some 1000 projects with major resource companies and early technology adopters.

It is now ready to be scaled via IMDEX’s global distribution network.


----------



## Miner (7 July 2020)

finicky said:


> IMD @ $1.10
> 
> Announcement's got some buzz words: AI, SaaS, seamless integration, scaling
> 
> ...



Index got a new CEO i believe.
Let's watch this space.
At least tomeet first hurdles on kpi there will be some visible outcomes in first 12 months.
Holding.


----------



## sptrawler (7 July 2020)

Miner said:


> Index got a new CEO i believe.
> Let's watch this space.
> At least tomeet first hurdles on kpi there will be some visible outcomes in first 12 months.
> Holding.



Big shoes to fill, Bernie did a good job.


----------



## Miner (7 July 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Big shoes to fill, Bernie did a good job.



Just remember the poem Rainbow by Wordsworth" a child is a father of a man". 
Those days gender complications were not there.
All growing feet gradually fill the big shoes.


----------



## Beaches (7 July 2020)

Miner said:


> Index got a new CEO i believe.
> Let's watch this space.
> At least tomeet first hurdles on kpi there will be some visible outcomes in first 12 months.
> Holding.






The new CEO (Paul House) has been working for Imdex since 2017 and became the COO in 2018. The board announced on 25 November 2019 that he was to become the CEO upon the retirement of Bernie Ridgeway in July 2020.

As it was a planned succession and he has been the CEO elect for the last 7 months, I imagine he has had a big hand in the overall management of the company for most of that time, including the latest acquisition.

Reporting date is approaching and I am expecting improved results. Whether this brings a rerating of the SP or just a short term bounce will be interesting. Currently I cant see any reason for their earnings to be negatively affected by the economic effects of Covid in the short to medium term.


----------



## finicky (16 July 2020)

*IMD* @ 1.135

Imdex 5th best mover in percentage terms on the ASX200 today if I read Nabtrade right.
Don't understand the tepid interest in this stock compared to many others.

Chart might have completed the ~60% retrace of the bounce from the March Covid low? 
Price peeping above the downtrend resistance line.
Don't care much, can't buy more and this is one I won't bother trimming before the market bust.

IMD 6 Mth Dly


----------



## finicky (24 July 2020)

Fund manager increased substantial holding in IMD
*
Our investment process*
L1 Capital invests in high quality businesses trading well below their intrinsic value. Our investment process combines discounted cash flow valuation with qualitative considerations such as management quality, industry & company structure and business trends to identify attractive investment opportunities.
The core of the investment approach is a high level of interaction with a wide range of market participants. This enables us to generate the most complete fundamental, bottom- up assessment of each investment opportunity.


----------



## finicky (18 October 2020)

258 Capital
@258Capital on twitter

"$IMD Strong set up.. "


----------



## finicky (11 December 2020)

After breaking through recent double highs around the 1.45 level IMD looks ready to break through the local 1.50 daily resistance level. Doubt it'll shoot the lights out though, slow progress stock.

Daily


----------



## finicky (31 December 2020)

IMD @ 1.725
Imdex closed at a 12 month high on the last trading day of the year!

Daily


----------



## finicky (8 February 2021)

Bit of a ho hum H1 result from Imdex I thought, continuing the miserable dividend trend, M.D says they're retaining earnings for more R&D and as a reserve for acquisition opportunities. Surprised by the positive market response so far today.

Revenue went down, mostly due to currency differences, reported earnings went up.

Said Covid disrupted and continues to disrupt physical operations but has "heightened demand for our cloud-connected technologies" - which happen to be higher margin.


----------



## Ferret (10 February 2021)

Very strong today.  A broker upgrade?


----------



## finicky (18 March 2021)

Moderately strong volume in IMD today.

Also today, the shareholders' newsletter from Wilson Asset Management in which they disclose holdings of IMD by two of Wilson's LICs, saying:

"On the ground insights from Western Australia

Equity Analyst Shaun Weick and Senior Equities Dealer Cooper Rogers recently returned from the resources and energy sector focused Euroz Hartleys Conference on Rottnest Island, where the favourable backdrop for commodities was reconfirmed.

After years of under-investment in exploration budgets, Standard & Poor estimates elevated commodity prices will drive global exploration budgets between 15% and 20% higher in 2021. For example, major miner Rio Tinto (ASX: RIO) stated it will double its Australian and North American exploration budgets. 

WAM Capital (ASX: WAM) and WAM Research (ASX: WAX) holding, Imdex (ASX: IMD), a global provider of end-to-end technology solutions for mining exploration and development, is strongly positioned to benefit from this trend." 

As an aside, the newsletter also mentions IGO for its 25% investment in the Greenbushes hard rock lithium operaton, along with its good financial condition and an exploration team in 'tier one' locations. Three of Wilson's LICs hold IGO.


----------



## finicky (23 April 2021)

IMD @ 1.96

Imdex unaccountably up *10%* so far today, on modest volume, while ASX is flat. The share price chart suggests to me that it wants to overcome the 8 year high set in February.




One aspect of this company that has attracted me is that it is like buying a R&D technology company that sits atop a thriving meat and potatoes commercial business, although I guess it has not always been thriving, to put it mildly.

The M.D refers to this in the March interview:

_“One of the four levers IMDEX pulls as a business is the technical leadership that our products command in the market because of the R&D spending we do. This means we should be able to win market share in any given market.” Paul House, IMDEX CEO _


----------



## finicky (23 April 2021)




----------



## finicky (25 May 2021)

IMD @ 2.01
12 month high today, might be breaking out higher but early days yet

Daily


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 May 2021)

I've been very grateful for the thread... Having a distant past on the drill floor, I'd associated IMD with the previous pre tech iteration of downhole mud / fluids and the like. 

Am very impressed with where they've travelled.


----------



## finicky (16 August 2021)

Imdex _cruising_ - record FY21 results in the face of some covid limitations. Going to get bigger after a market crash I think. One of my top five for buying in a crash.

Held


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2021)

finicky said:


> Imdex _cruising_ - record FY21 results in the face of some covid limitations. Going to get bigger after a market crash I think. One of my top five for buying in a crash.



nice spread in the AFR this morning, with the results;


_Imdex says the resources sector is moving to drill smarter and faster as it tilts toward metals that are essential to the electrification of the economy.  Chief executive Paul House also revealed that a shortage of drilling rigs that had started to hold back exploration was not confined to Australia and was just as big an issue in North America.

Mr House agreed with former Northern Star boss Bill Beament and others that the future of mining was underground, with new discoveries likely to be made at depth through smarter and more efficient drilling campaigns.

Imdex is a barometer of exploration trends and activity because it has some sort of technology presence in about 70 per cent of all minerals drilling projects. The company reported record full-year earnings and revenue on Monday.

... Speaking from hotel quarantine in Perth after a month in the United States visiting operations and investors, Mr House said there were no spare drill rigs in major mining jurisdictions, except for countries where the pandemic had limited exploration activity._



> “_We are seeing the lead time for drill rigs go from two-three months out to nine, 10, 11 months. We are seeing clients put down million-dollar deposits in order to secure a place in the queue to get the next drill rigs that have been produced,”_ he said_. “That is really quite a remarkable precedent, and it gives you a good indication of what they think the long term needs are if they are still deploying that amount of capital and what spending programs they have to back them up._”




Mr House said labour shortages, now easing in the US, and delays in rig access had *accelerated digital transformation *in the exploration sector.


> “_At the close of 2020-21 we had achieved the highest number of ‘rock knowledge’ sensors on rent and revenue from all regions had returned to near or exceeded pre-COVID-19 levels,” he said.  “Record demand is continuing into 2021-22 and sales of drilling optimisation products are increasing in all regions, including South America_.”




The number of metres drilled using *cloud-connected technologies* rose 60 per cent from the previous year to 173 million metres.

Imdex also noted a shift in commodity focus with increased exploration spending on copper, cobalt, nickel and lithium.  Historically, about 50 per cent of global drilling activity goes into gold, about 20 per cent into copper and 10 to 15 per cent into cobalt, nickel and lithium.  


> “_In this current calendar year, you’re actually seeing about two-thirds of new projects are in those battery metals areas,” _Mr House said_. “It’s a very clear signal that people are deploying fresh capital into fresh projects that are targeting those battery metal_s.”


----------



## divs4ever (16 August 2021)

i reduced my holding in May  , to rescue the investment cash  ( i bought for  82c  average , in 2013 )

 DYOR

 have always been a bit nervous after the asbestos in the mud incident


----------



## finicky (10 September 2021)

Increasing the value of Blastdog to miners with this $20m acquisition. Blastdog optimizes blasting for reduced rock fragmentation, dust and upheaval. Now the data that is collected by Blastdog sensors is analysed by this new software to produce 3D imaging of the orebody.


----------



## finicky (28 October 2021)

Lightened up today (sold 10,000 @ 2.90) last price 2.95
Been a long term hold. Another one I hadn't planned to touch but want to add cash and IMD hit another 12 month high today.
Overvalued by a dollar by my crude reckoning.  Worth maybe 3x book value. P/E high for a slow growth company. Might sell some more. Chart looks overbought and stretched but not sure as I thought it would have pulled back by now.

Daily


----------



## finicky (15 November 2021)

Sold some into today's news - 5,000 @ 2.99
Keeps adding to its technologies and growth potential but it's too expensive when a general market crash seems to loom.


----------



## peter2 (15 November 2021)

So, that source of supply up at 3.00 was you, heh?  I'm going to see that supply and raise it. 
*IMD* has stopped fidgeting and is now rallying nicely. 

Finally someone is tapping into the science of "rock knowledge". Rocks make excellent weather indicators. If the rock is wet, it's raining and if it's warm and dry it's sunny. Do you think this information is in the DataRock database?


----------



## finicky (7 February 2022)

There better be a crash or I won't be able to buy these back!


----------



## peter2 (7 February 2022)

finicky said:


> There better be a crash




Blimey, @finicky careful what you wish for.  I was really liking 3.15 then whoosh straight down to 2.80 and I'm cursing you. Glad to see a few buyers appear late in the day.


----------



## finicky (10 July 2022)

Strange times  for Imdex. They release fy22 results on Monday 15 August.
Back in March a non-nexec director sold *all* his 62k shares on market @ $2.94 to us plebs who could not possibly match his level of privileged insight into the company's prospects. I still can't say that it's undervalued based on historical performance.

The weekly chart is showing a hammer candle which is the only weak uplift I can see. It has very roughly taken place near a 62% retracement of the rally from March 2020. Against that I could speculate a $1.25 measured target from the topping pattern but I'm certainly not betting on that. There appears to be no goss on the company. Guess it's just wait and see till 15 Aug.

Held

Weekly


----------



## sptrawler (10 July 2022)

Who knows how much exploration is going on with this market sentiment, looking at current resources prices, maybe the miners are tightening their belts?


----------



## peter2 (10 July 2022)

*IMD* impressively tripled off it's Covid low. I managed to get some of it (not enough) and I've been waiting to buy a pull-back, but the price keeps dropping. It's gone too low and now I need a reversal setup before buying. 

Mining services sector seems a mixed bag atm. We might be in for a volatile reporting season soon as we find out about labour shortages and rising costs. I suspect margins have been squeezed in the past few months.


----------



## divs4ever (11 July 2022)

was buying this in 2013  ( av. SP   82.5 cents )  rescued the investment cash  in May 2021  @ $2

 maybe this will come good  in the longer term   , but would hate to have it as a major source of income  ,  something for the bottom drawer for me ( a few bucks in divs most years but no cash at risk )


----------



## finicky (15 August 2022)

Mm good, another record FY result, revenue up on increased margin.
EPS ^+ 41% on FY21 @ 11.3cps, small currency tailwind.
ROE 16%
Net cash positive but down on F21 due to funding acquisitions and investment.
'Integrated solutions' (selling >3× products and service to clients) ^+11%

Nothing said about their lost intellectual property case brought by Boart (BLY) against Imdex over an application of Reflex tech.
Sold their first commercial contract for Blast dog.

Outlook: strong start to FY23 but mention continuing pressure from supply chain, inventory higher and client labour shortages.

Held


----------



## finicky (13 September 2022)

Bit of a break above resistance level by IMD, but not necessarily a break of trend resistance. Facing a gap now.
I see it as maybe a bit above fair value here so not a buy for me if I were so inclined.
Should do well if there is the inflation of commodities that some predict, e.g Peter Schiff in a recent vid. But where in the sequence will the crash happen?

Held
Hold

Daily


----------



## peter2 (18 October 2022)

The price spike shown in the last chart didn't go on with it and price has dropped back into the tight range around 2.00. 

*IMD* is thinly traded some days and this allows price to jump around a little more than I'd like. However I've started a speculative position at 2.00 with a large iSL as price has remained in this range during the recent market selloffs.


----------

